# alle beispiele in einem projekt importieren



## kostonstyle (21. Dez 2008)

hallo miteinander
ich habe vor zwei tage ein java buch gekauft und zudem wurde alle Beispiele auf ein CD-Rom mitgeliefert. Für die Entwicklung benutze ich netbeans. Meine Frage, wie kann alle Beispiele in einem Projekt transportieren, damit ich nicht jedes Mal für ein File ein Projekt erstellen muss. Bis jetzt habe ich immer ein Projekt erstellt und danach Programm kopiert.....

danke kostonstyle


----------



## kostonstyle (22. Dez 2008)

bitte dringend um hilfe


----------



## Landei (23. Dez 2008)

Einfach alle Quellen entsprechend den Packages in ein Projekt packen. Starten geht dann nicht über das "grüne Dreieck", sondern mit der rechten Maustaste auf der Datei im Projekt-Panel, und dann "Run File" oder so (oder Shift+F6, wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## bronks (23. Dez 2008)

kostonstyle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Meine Frage, wie kann alle Beispiele in einem Projekt transportieren, damit ich nicht jedes Mal für ein File ein Projekt erstellen muss. Bis jetzt habe ich immer ein Projekt erstellt und danach Programm kopiert.....


Für ein File erstelle ich mir in NetBeans eine Klassen in meinem bestehenden Projekt. Und kopiere den Quellcode aus irgendeinem Editor und füge diesen in NetBeans in die neue Klasse ein. Alles andere war, für meinen Geschmack, deutlich mühsamer.


----------

